
FFaaSS – Free Function as a Service Stack (The Free Stack) - ramon
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/free-function-service-stackffaass-stack-ramon-lima/
======
peter_d_sherman
I think this idea is brilliant! A list of free web services and resources such
that someone could cobble their own dynamic website or web service for free...

What might even be more interesting is if someone actually used this stack to
create something profitable... That would be a newsworthy article, wouldn't
it?

